# H1b Rfe Speciality Occupation QA Analyst



## dream11 (May 17, 2019)

Hi guys,
I'm responding to RFE for specialty occupation for QA Analyst.

Petition Type: H1b Extension
Employment: Fulltime employee for USA Firm
Education: B.Tech in Computer science


They asked something like below for specialty Occupation :

*In addition to providing evidence relating to the specialty occupation, qualifying criteria is discussed below, provide evidence that details the specific duties of the proffered position and the nature of your business operations. Evidence may include, but is not limited to :

1. A detailed statement from your company or, if the beneficiary will perform services for an end- client, the end-client to :

(a) Explain the actual duties the beneficiary will perform
(b) Indicate the percentage of time devoted to each duty
(c) State the education, experience, training, and special skills required to perform these duties; and
(d) Explain how the educational requirements relate to the position*


Attorney and Employer asked me to provide a,b,c,d in a word doc (I'm following the template and will get reviewed by the attorney)


Question :

1. There were 11 duties that were submitted and I see that 5 duties are one-liner and not much detailed. Attorney also asked me to add some more job duties that are more complex, 

(a) Is it ok if add few more job duties? If yes, will it cause any issue with the outcome
(b) Shall I tweak the one-liners to be more detailed by combining them? (Note: There was miscommunication between me and HR and we have submitted 2-3 which are redundant) 

Any response /Suggestion will be appreciated!!

Thanks.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

How are you supposed to detail job functions and percentage of work hours spent for a job you have not done?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If this is an HB1 extension, doesn't that mean that you have been doing this job for a while?

In any event, the information about what the job involves is supposed to be provided by the employer or, as they say, "if the beneficiary will perform services for an end- client, the end-client."


----------

